# Blast from the Past: The Munsters



## The Master™ (Jun 25, 2005)

The Munsters live at 1313 Mockingbird Lane.

*Show Characters*

*Herman Munster:* The irascible head of the family. This Frankenstein-look-alike works at a funeral parlor, and, lets just say that, he has the same intelligence as some of the "stiffs" he works with. 

*Lily Munster:* Also known as the family homemaker. Her appearance is that of: Elvira, Morticia, and the bride of Frankenstein (coincidence?), all rolled into one kick-butt housewife.

*Eddie Munster:* the black sheep of the family, or the warewolf, you might say. This little tyke balances school work, with the occasional neighborhood rampage.

*Marilyn Munster:* The plain one of the bunch, is actually an all American beautiful blonde, who also goes to college. 

*Grandpa Munster:* The original Count Dracula, who was born and raised in Transylvania and doubles as a mad scientist. 

Cast:
Beverly Owen 
Role: Marilyn Munster (09/24/1964 - 12/17/1964)
Mel Blanc 
Role: Raven (part time voice)
Butch Patrick 
Role: Edward "Eddie" Wolfgang Munster
Al Lewis 
Role: Grandpa
Yvonne DeCarlo 
Role: Lily Munster
Debbie Watson
Role: Marilyn Munster
Pat Priest
Role: Marilyn Munster (1964-1965)
Fred Gwynne 
Role: Herman Munster


----------



## Dave (Oct 30, 2006)

Whereas _The Adams Family_ was surreal and groundbreaking, I found this plain silly.


----------



## Cycodave (Oct 31, 2006)

Loved the original b+w series, and Lily was such a babe!!  Also, Fred Gwynne suited the Herman part to a tee.


----------



## HoopyFrood (Oct 31, 2006)

Ah, I watched many of these over the summer holiday! It was part as my day time viewing programme, which also involved good old Top Cat as well. Ah, the old ones are the best  !


----------

